# Stretch w/ Yokohama S Drive tires?



## farfromugen (Dec 6, 2001)

Just wondered if anyone has used Yoko S Drive tires to stretch? I found a place in the US that carries them in a 195/40 16 and I want to mount them on a 16x7.5 for some stretch. I currently have Yoko Parada's in a 205/45 16 and have no stretch but alot of rubbing issues due to offset and and stance of the car, I will probably use the 205/45's on the 16x9's I have in the rear of the car.
Thanks in advance


----------



## farfromugen (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: Stretch w/ Yokohama S Drive tires? (farfromugen)*


----------



## farfromugen (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: Stretch w/ Yokohama S Drive tires? (farfromugen)*

anyone?


----------



## jordanpettem (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: Stretch w/ Yokohama S Drive tires? (farfromugen)*

also lookin at these tires, would be interested in some more info, bump for ya


----------

